# FORMULAS CON VBA



## galileogali (Aug 11, 2006)

Ingresar UNA FORMULA CON VBA, es relativamente sencillo ya que se puede ACUDIR A LA GRABADORA DE MACROS.

Ahora bien ocurre a veces que SE RECIBE EL MENSAJE : "no se puede grabar".

¿QUÉ TRUCOS SE PUEDEN USAR PARA RESOLVER ESTA CUESTIÓN?
¿CUALES SON LOS LIMITES DE LA GRABADORA, o tal vez mejor CUAL ES EL LIMITE PARA EL CODIGO VBA?"

GALI


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 11, 2006)

¿Cuándo? No me acuerdo haber visto ese mensaje.  Sí, hay veces que la grabadora no agarró una actividad que hice, pero nunca me ha informado sobre eso.  Solamente que el macro grabado quedó sin código correspondiente.


----------



## galileogali (Aug 11, 2006)

Greg: prueba garbando una formula sumamente extensa, con el truco de:
1)La formula extensa esta escrita en en determinada celda.
2) Prender la grabadora
3) sobre la formula entrar a editar (digamos F2)
4) ENTER.

 es ahi donde obtengo el "No se puede grabar".
A pesar del mensaje la Grabadora continua encendida.

GALILEOGALI


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 14, 2006)

¡Oye! ¡Que interesante!  Tiene razón.  Nunca había topado con eso.  Me imagino porque por lo general cuando estoy escribiendo un macro es algo largo y complejo entonces no uso la grabadora para los momentos donde tengo que programar la asignación de una fórmula sino lo que hago es escribir la parte rngMyTarget.FormulaR1C1 = y brinco del editor de VBA a la celda, cambio la hoja para que esté en modo R1C1<sup>1</sup> y copio la fórmula de la barra de fórmulas y la pego directamente en el editor de VBA (agregando los "quotation marks").

Espero que esto le ayude y gracias por la información nueva,

Greg

<hr /><sup>1</sup>Ya tengo un botoncito en una barra de herramientas que hace eso asi que no tengo que ir a Tools | Options... | General (tab) | R1C1 (checkbox) sino que es un clíqcito).


----------



## galileogali (Aug 14, 2006)

Gracias GREG: para mi la novedad que agradezco está en ese "paso" por el cambio del tipo de referencias, ahora sólo me resta dominar el arte de las "quotation marks", digamos en otras palabras  "automatizarme" para esa tarea. Creo que el tema de la FORMULAS LARGAS  quedaria pues resuelto para mí con tu truquito.
Nuevamente gracias. 

:wink: 

GALILEOGALI


----------

